# Would you pay $450 for this?



## mamalin (Feb 29, 2016)

I've been working on this for a long time and it's almost finished! I'm pretty pleased with it. Just need to figure out how I want to attach the two pieces.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Lovely as it is, No , Sorry


----------



## Fundogknit (Jul 22, 2015)

Pretty, is it a necklace?


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

There are very few items I'd ever spend $450 on, but never an accessory.


----------



## mamalin (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes, I think they call it a statement piece. The center part is 56mm/2+ inches top to bottom.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

No, but I do like it.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would never spend that much on a piece of jewelry unless it contained diamonds or other gems.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

I would not spend that amount on anything that I can think of. sorry.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry, NO


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice but no.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

No - sorry I would not pay that for a necklace.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

no


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

bundyanne07 said:


> No - sorry I would not pay that for a necklace.


I would not pay that for a winter overcoat!


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

I cannot think of anything I would spend $450 on.

I do not have that kind of “free cash”
To splurge on anything.

But maybe a richer person can see & afford that price tag, but that is not me????


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not sure what it is. And no, definitely not.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

No way.


----------



## Quirky (Aug 14, 2013)

There may be a market for that. Search the internet. Is it a necklace?


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

No!


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

It is very nice but the price is ridiculously high.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely but I wouldn't pay that much.


----------



## wtaber (Mar 16, 2014)

You’ve made a piece of art. It’s “one of a kind”. You have spent years learning your craft and devoted many, many hours to this piece. (I’m assuming”) Now to find the person who will value you it the same as you. Maybe a art museum gift shop? Maybe Etsy? I hope others have ideas. Certainly I’ve been in this situation where I can’t seem to find The Customer for a special piece... I find that I can sell 100 mediocre pieces before someone comes along that must have that one special piece. Best, Wendy.


----------



## mdherde (Oct 30, 2013)

I can see a LOT of time and energy have gone into making the statement piece and it is worth the $450, but sadly I do not think you will get that for it. That is one reason I do not try to sell anything I make whether it is knitting or jewelry. Good luck.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

It’s beautiful but the answer is no,sorry


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

What is it made of? but no I would not pay that amount.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

It is exquisite! I'll bet that, in many boutiques, it would sell easily for $450. My means are pretty modest, so I wouldn't be able to afford it, alas. But it involves loads of creativity and many hours of work, and it's just beautiful.

Hazel


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

Wrong market for something like that. You'd need a much richer field. You probably need a "name" as a designer, too, in order to sell to people who might not blink at that price for that beautiful piece. I have no idea, tho, how you'd go about it. I have a couple things of that kind that I've made & will just enjoy that I did create my ideas. I hope you got an emence pleasure from creating it!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry, but I can't tell clearly what it is...a black scarf...is it beaded? Why 2 pieces? Attach 2 pieces (?) under ornament. To me, it would be $450 surprise. Can you see it clearly?


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Would you pay $450.00 if you were the buyer..I know I wouldn't regardless of the time that was spent creating it..Did you try to sell it at a boutique. I guess that's why we scratch our heads in amazement when art sells for the exorbitant price that it goes for...It's a beautiful piece and the the time to do all those beads is understandable why you think it is worth the price you want to get for it. But you have to be realistic about it. Even wedding dresses need a designer who has earned her reputation to warrant the high price of the gown (even though workers are paid little for their efforts in the creation). I do not mean to offend you but I'm honestly answering your question.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't think so. If I had $450.00 to spend I would take a very mini vacation. Pretty.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

My middle GD is a manager at a high end shop in downtown Boston. One of the perks of her job is that once a month, she can make one purchase at 90% off. She has told me that she seldom takes advantage of it, as the quality "sucks" on most of the items. But it's standard to have a ladies tee shirt sell for $75 to $2/300, for example. She bought a sweater once that was like a 3/4 length light weight coat, one of the floatie ones, and the first time she washed it, by hand, the seams started coming out. I wouldn't have bought that quality in a walmart, and if they had it for sale it might have been a $10 item. My point, finally, is that LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION is the key. Your quality is excellent, so that's a plus. If you have a high end consignment shop for art/clothing in your area, that would be my first bet on getting your price---plus their commission. Good luck. There are lots of people who pay those prices, and can easily afford to. I'm not one of them, but they're out there, and are the customers at shops like the one mentioned, and others, of course.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

You clearly spent a LOT of time on it. And KP is clearly not your audience. You may find someone who will like it enough and has that kind of disposable income to spend $450, but you need to find the right place to sell it.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Candycounter1 said:


> I cannot think of anything I would spend $450 on.
> 
> I do not have that kind of "free cash"
> To splurge on anything.
> ...


I am with you on this.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

It looks like it is all beaded with the front being one pc & the surrounding section another pc. I am sure it took a long time to make but the only way it might sell (like others have said) is in a high end store.


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

If I had the money probably would buy it.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

No, I wouldn't.
But, there are a lot of people who would.
I can see all the work that went into the beading of that necklace.
A lot of money, time and work.
You just have to find the market for it.

The royal baby rattle is worth $45,000.

Movie stars have that kind of money and might pay that price and more to have it.

People pay a lot more than that for rings and things. 
They get a lot less for their money.

You just need the right person who would ike to have it.
Dick


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry, I wouldn't buy. Unfortunately, I can't even decide whether it's a pottery jar with a wreath around it, or what, but others seem to have decided it's a beaded necklace, or collar.


----------



## mekamper (Apr 13, 2011)

What is it?


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

No, but then again maybe with the right outfit and a bulging wallet.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

No, but then again maybe with the right outfit and a bulging wallet.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, having made a couple of beaded items with larger beads, I can appreciate that there is more than $450 worth of worth of time, materials and creativity in the piece. I think in the appropriate up-scale art loft or fashion boutique, it would definitely sell for that amount. I, however, am a bargain hunter and although I might have an impulse to spend the funds to buy the beads to make one for myself as artwork, I would never buy a completed item as I would have no place to wear it.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

Why not keep it for yourself and if you are fortunate enough to come across someone willing to pay your asking price, then sell it.


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

It is definitely unique. Unfortunately, I don’t have the means or would I spend that much on a necklace that wasn’t 14k gold.


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

No. It is very pretty but I wouldn’t spend that kind of money on it.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

No, sorry. I know your time is valuable, but no. Gooooooood luck!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I happen to think it is stunning!!
I once made a shawl of handspun yarn that was gorgeous but I had to charge a bit for my work. It took about a year but I finally found the customer. I’m confident you will too.


----------



## shoah (Dec 29, 2012)

Ive made this kind of jewelry. Sold some pieces in galleries. Your piece is beautiful and easily worth the money if one considers the design and the time involved.


----------



## star_stitcher5 (Oct 28, 2013)

That is gorgeous!! I don't think it's a necklace, but rather a wrap. Is that correct? Sadly I can't afford to pay for such a specialized item BUT I would be going on Facebook and Twitter and start following the Hollywood set....get some friendly chat time in and after a time, take some GOOD pictures in day lighting, from different angles and then post the picture on those pages and see what happens. I can imagine something like this being worn at awards shows such as the Oscars etc. Good Luck!!


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

It is absolutely gorgeous and I can tell it involves an incredible amount of work. But no I would not spend that kind of money on it. Honestly, if I had that kind of money to blow on something I would rarely wear, I would, instead, spend the money on the spinning wheel I’ve been lusting after. I am trying to get rid of “stuff” not get more. And with that in mind, I probably won’t be able to talk myself into the spinning wheel I want.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm sure that $450.00 wouldn't give you very much for your time. There have been posts about receiving very little for time involved in most handcrafts. That's why I only knit for those I love. It is beautiful and well designed but there are few people (maybe celebs that have a place to wear it) that would buy it. As others have posted, maybe a museum gift shop or high end boutique would be the places to try.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

What is it? And "no".!!


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

To put it in perspective - my brand new 1964 Corvair was only $1895 and our ranch style house we bought in 1972 was $25,000 so, no, I would not and could not justify spending that much on jewelry. I'm sure it was a lot of work and it's pretty but not something I would buy.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice, but no sorry


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

I do bead work and some of my items are over $300.00 but ONLY because they are made with precious gemstones not just seed beads, and 14K gold clasps and findings. No matter how intricate you won't find many who will pay for the amount of work it took to make. It is an extremely niche market and without a set of richer clientele you won't sell it for that much.


----------



## mamalin (Feb 29, 2016)

Just want to thank you all for your comments, suggestions and honesty. My intention for posting the photo here was more in the way of a survey and you gave me the information I was looking for. Thank you so much!! I knew I could count on you!


----------

